# How to get your partner to last longer in bed...



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

...when it's the female that is going too quickly? Specifically, wife and I were doing 69 tonight and despite trying to extend it she orgasmed in 3 - 5 minutes. Oral is not so common for us anymore and 69 is a position we're lucky to do 6 - 8 times in a year by my estimates. I was hoping to enjoy it a little longer than I did, but I ended up having to finish via PIV. Her continuing the oral on me after she went is not something she would do. Oral to her is a foreplay thing primarily unless 69 emerges on the scene.

Twist on the PE threads that periodically pop up, so I think it's a legit question.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

You can do other things for her at first, then go to oral when you are nearly done.


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

You give her the O with your mouth and she should be willing to finish you off! Geez....

Sounds like she is LD and just wants to get it over with....dont be so generous with her.....make her work for it.....

She should respect you and want to please you too if you are being kind enough to give her oral sex.

It sounds kinda selfish.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

fetishwife said:


> You give her the O with your mouth and she should be willing to finish you off! Geez....
> 
> Sounds like she is LD and just wants to get it over with....dont be so generous with her.....make her work for it.....
> 
> ...


Actually we have a pretty good sex life overall. It's not rip roaring perfect, but it's give and take in the end. Regarding oral sex, she almost never wants it except for the rare handful of times. She'll give me more oral, but primarily during foreplay only so that it's for a minute or 2 tops.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

peacem said:


> You see I don't get this. When this happens to me, H leaves that area alone for a minute for the sensitivity to subside, I keep going with him and then he goes for round 2 or 3 with me. Your partner O-ing quickly is a good thing because she gets another go.
> 
> *I used to be when I'm done I am done (because of sensitivity) but I know now just to lay off that sensitive area for a minute and it will come back - the time for getting further arousal has become shorter as my brain got used to the idea.*
> 
> I assume you gently say 'keep going' to your partner - so she knows.


I hope in time she goes this route. She's basically good for one orgasm but doesn't want anything more than that.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Actually we have a pretty good sex life overall. It's not rip roaring perfect, but it's give and take in the end. Regarding oral sex, she almost never wants it except for the rare handful of times. She'll give me more oral, but primarily during foreplay only so that it's for a minute or 2 tops.


Wow, I wish I had such problems. Count your blessings, your glass is definitely over half full. My W has never and will never give me a BJ in all 43+years of marriage, even though she has promised me she would. She has never allowed me to dine at the Y. 

The point is you know that you sex life is "pretty good." It is good to strive to make it better, but in marriage you often don't get everything you want, which is why it involves growth, communication and compromise.

I hope that you and your W can discuss this and that the two of you find a way to enhance your sexual intimacy. Maybe talk to her about how it makes you feel when she just stops would help.

Good luck in finding the happiness you want.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I hope in time she goes this route. She's basically good for one orgasm but doesn't want anything more than that.



Step 1: Make her last longer.

Step 2: Then she can start having multiple orgasms.

One simple technique is practicing various CFNM scenarios with her Plan.

Cheers, 
Badsanta 

PS: For those oblivious to what CFNM is, it is *C*lothed *F*emale / *N*ude *M*ale. It is my round about way of telling Plan not to take her cloths off so darn fast.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Is she cumming too quick for your taste during just oral, or overall.

Because if it's just oral it sounds like the lack of frequency might be the issue. She's not use to it, therefore she blows too soon the rare time you all do it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Actually we have a pretty good sex life overall. It's not rip roaring perfect, but it's give and *take in the end*. Regarding oral sex, she almost never wants it except for the rare handful of times. She'll give me more oral, but primarily during foreplay only so that it's for a minute or 2 tops.


*snicker*


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Is she cumming too quick for your taste during just oral, or overall.
> 
> Because if it's just oral it sounds like the lack of frequency might be the issue. She's not use to it, therefore she blows too soon the rare time you all do it.


Probably is, or alternatively she only wants oral when she's sky high turned on so the goes quicker. Maybe if I can nudge towards doing oral a little more frequently it will help. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Tie him to the bed and force feed him viagra.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

MarriedGuy221 said:


> Aarrrrgh no idea. I'm guessing 2 hands on the back of her head isn't going to work?


LOL, I kinda got "ear muffed" when we were in the act.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> ...when it's the female that is going too quickly? Specifically, wife and I were doing 69 tonight and despite trying to extend it she orgasmed in 3 - 5 minutes. Oral is not so common for us anymore and 69 is a position we're lucky to do 6 - 8 times in a year by my estimates. I was hoping to enjoy it a little longer than I did, but I ended up having to finish via PIV. Her continuing the oral on me after she went is not something she would do. Oral to her is a foreplay thing primarily unless 69 emerges on the scene.
> 
> Twist on the PE threads that periodically pop up, so I think it's a legit question.



Tease her, I mean touch her anywhere but her clitoris. And you see she is soaking wet just finger a bit and the same touch her anywhere but her clitoris while she is doing oral on you. 
When you want her to finish just lick her to orgasm.
For me it helps to be teased like tease and I can hold a lot longer


----------



## LetItHappen (Apr 30, 2015)

Maybe don't do 69 so early on. How quickly does she get off from things other than oral?


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> Tie him to the bed and force feed him viagra.


Don't know why but I read this as: "Tie him to the bed and force feed him vagina."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Plan 9 from OS said:
> 
> 
> > Actually we have a pretty good sex life overall. It's not rip roaring perfect, but it's give and take in the end. Regarding oral sex, she almost never wants it except for the rare handful of times. She'll give me more oral, but primarily during foreplay only so that it's for a minute or 2 tops.
> ...


* YAH: Her treating you that way after all of these years just ain't right! Talk about being sexually repressed!*


----------

